# Another Homeowner ...



## Jumper (Nov 15, 2006)

Burlington man dies after falling off ladder while trimming trees

PORT DOVER, Ont. (CP) -- A 54-year-old Burlington man died Sunday after falling off a ladder as he trimmed and cut trees at his cottage in Port Dover. 
James Wood was standing at the top of the ladder, about eight metres from the ground, when he leaned back to watch a cut treetop fall. 

Wood lost his balance, fell to the ground and suffered serious injuries. 
He was taken to Norfolk General Hospital, but doctors were unable to revive him. 
A post-mortem is scheduled for Monday to determine the exact cause of death


----------

